# LNB for 118.7



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

Is the circular polarized LNB used for the 118.7 dish the same as a circular LNB used for FTA?

I need to add another dish to my system to get HD locals on 118.7.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

intrac said:


> Is the circular polarized LNB used for the 118.7 dish the same as a circular LNB used for FTA?


Maybe. The Dish version is a combined 118-119 unit. A Plus dish may be a better deal.


----------



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

Is there an adapter available for a legacy 18" dish on 119 to add 118.7?

Is the plus combined dish a different size?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes. The plus dish is midsized between the Dish1000 and SuperDish.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

If you don't want/need the 129 location there is also a 500+ which is slightly bigger than the 500 and it picks up 110/118.7/119.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

intrac said:


> Is there an adapter available for a legacy 18" dish on 119 to add 118.7?


No.


----------

